
China Flexes Tech Muscles Before a State Visit - sethbannon
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/09/science/china-flexes-tech-muscles-before-state-visit-with-meeting-of-industry-giants.html?hpw&rref=technology
======
bobjordan
I've been waiting three months to get a dedicated 5M line with 8 static IP
address, installed and working in my Shenzhen company office. The fixed line
has been run, other hardware installed in my office, but the ISP can only tell
me "sorry, just waiting for government approval". Meanwhile, our email works
like crap and website blocked when visiting from China. I try to bring my
email and website hosting in country on a server in my own office and still
can't get any support.

------
exhilaration
Am I reading this right? Google and Facebook, both of whom are blocked or
heavily degraded in China, are attending this meeting with the Chinese
leadership?

~~~
strebler
"...executives from top American tech companies including Apple, Facebook,
IBM, Google and Uber, have been invited..."

They may well attend, but at this point the article only indicates that
Google/Facebook have been invited.

~~~
zmh
Book author James Mulvenon: Firms tell me they have been threatened if they do
not attend...

source:
[https://twitter.com/jmulvenon/status/641579936944365568](https://twitter.com/jmulvenon/status/641579936944365568)

